# Is Gran Canaria the place for me?



## hannah22 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi everybody..I'm new to this forum and the reason I joined is I want to move from Greece to an even warmer place.I don't want to leave Europe and cause of residence permits visas etc.
I'm into windsurfing and love the outdoors so the Canary Islands sound like the place to be.Specifically Gran Canaria.

I work in the hotel industry and speak fluent english- but no spanish.Suppose that would be a huge setback?
I have done a bit of research online and lately read on a post that on the Canary Islands tourism has dropped alot with bars and hotels closing??

also ..which island has the best night life?? 

thank you


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

hannah

Been widsurfing for 30 years ot more and now use the Canaries for diving as well.

The islands in order for windsurfing in strong winds and waves: Fuerte, Lanzarote, Gran Canaria, Tenerife.
Never windsurfed the other three but if nightlife is important I wouldn´t worry about them.

As for nightlife depends more on your location on the island of your choice but probably you would reverse the order above for the best windsurfing.

On Gran Canaria and Lanzarote, and I imagine the others there are bars where no Spanish is spoken and the demand is for English and German.

And finally if you need an income I´d forget it for the time being.


----------

